# Cleaning of tank lids, BESTWAY ??



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

HI everyone, I was wondering what the best way is to clean tank lids, especially when you always get the algae on there sometimes, hardwater marks, salt film and so forth. 

1. What should you use, scrubbing brush, pot scrubby, softcloth?
2. Chemicals??? CLR? , vinegar, mild soaps? 
- I'm sure whatever everyone uses, a good rinse is required.

What is the best way to clean them and with what.....
thanks
sheldon


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I use vinegar and soak it for a bit then wash it off with water a few times.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> I use vinegar and soak it for a bit then wash it off with water a few times.


THANKS fish_man, I will give that a try,,, I tried scrubbing these lids as i inherited them with a scrubby and no way will the film come off.....
thanks
Sheldon


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I just use an aquaclear sponge. Worst case scenario I've used hot(ish) water. I once got one I had to use hot water and a razorblade on.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I find vinegar works great on hard-water mineral deposits. Paper towel + vinegar, apply it and leave it there. Of course some people really hate the smell, so this time of year, you could just leave the hood outdoors while it soaks. One hour is the longest I have ever waited for the deposit to dissolve. I might have to re-wet the paper towel a few times with more vinegar. I like this approach because less 'elbow grease' is required, and no scratching of the plastic occurs.

W


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I use vinegar when I have time the leave it around for dry for a week to let the chemical dissipate.
When I don't have time, I use lemon.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome... thanks to all of you. Seems that vinegar or nice warm water is the way to go. 

Thanks for everyones help, will try all of this at next tank lid cleaning.... 

cheers!!!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If it is bad, and you are willing to use something like seachem prime afterwards, CLR works even better.

You just have to make sure you give it a good rinse. If you really want to make sure, give it a good rinse then soak it in water treated with prime.

Chris


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Chris, I was wondering if someone would touch on CLR, because i did mention it....... Awesome to hear,,,,, I have 1 lid that is really bad so i will give it a try and soak in some prime over night and give a few more rinses after that to make sure.......
cheers!!!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You just want to ensure the CLR doesn't come into contact with your actual tank =D


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If the panes are small enough to fit in the dishwasher, that works too. I often wash entire tanks in there (up to 10 gals). The residual lime deposits can be removed with vinegar. You could also run the dishwasher with vinegar instead of detergent, but I would do the detergent first.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've used bathroom tile cleaner (without mildew guard) - just the stuff that's dilute phosphoric acid. Just rinse very well after.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

BillD said:


> If the panes are small enough to fit in the dishwasher, that works too. I often wash entire tanks in there (up to 10 gals). The residual lime deposits can be removed with vinegar. You could also run the dishwasher with vinegar instead of detergent, but I would do the detergent first.


Never even thought of the ole dishwasher.. awesome idea and we run vinegar in there once a month to clean the dishwasher anyways... great idea.. 



ameekplec. said:


> I've used bathroom tile cleaner (without mildew guard) - just the stuff that's dilute phosphoric acid. Just rinse very well after.


Never thought of this one either... OF course, rinsing would be key.....for sure....

thanks everyone.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've always used vinegar and water but it doesn't always work in getting the glass back to 100% clarity. I picked up some CLR and have been meaning to try it out. I don't see the big deal as long as you give it a good wash and rinse one you're done with the CLR.


----------

